# My vr6 turbo parts list so far...



## Dorrado (Dec 12, 2001)

im just curious if i am missing anything...i keep going through it in my head and i know a few parts i still need.....but any recomendations are great! thanks!
engine
- samco hoses(blue)
- new piston rings
- steel head plate(8.5:1)
- timing chains(and assorted guides)
- atp manifold
- tial 35mm wastegate
- blitz bov
- all new gaskets(2 headgaskets to sandwich the steel headplate)
- sds
- arp head bolts
- arp rod bolts
- schrick valve springs
- bosch 30# injectors
- atp oil pan with feed and return
- t04e 60-1 turbo
tranny
- peloquin
- steel syncros
- sachs clutch
also have stage 5 kcd mounts in the mix
i still need:
- downpipe(3 inch)
- 3 inch exhaust
- intercooler and plumbing
- inline fuel pump(thinking walbro 255)
- boost controller
anybody have some input on this setup?
im also looking for an electronic dump








thanks for any help
-Devon


----------



## 50CENT (Sep 15, 2002)

*Re: My vr6 turbo parts list so far... (Dorrado)*

You only use 1 headgasket, You need to drill out the rivets, remove the middle spacer and insert the new thick spacer in between


----------



## Dorrado (Dec 12, 2001)

*Re: My vr6 turbo parts list so far... (50CENT)*

hrm....well you learn something new everyday!
thanks! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mattstacks (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: My vr6 turbo parts list so far... (Dorrado)*

I would get bigger injectors 
At least 42#'s 
I would go bigger than that , I wish i would have, now I am going to have to buy a third set of injectors.
Take it from someone Whos done it.
What about a three inch exhaust, and a wide band as well as a EGT.
As far as EBc goes, i have this one and like it alot. its kind of expensive but in my opinion it kicks the sh it out of the Profec.
http://www.turbosmart.com.au/b...c.htm




_Modified by mattstacks at 9:07 PM 2-16-2004_


----------



## Dorrado (Dec 12, 2001)

*Re: My vr6 turbo parts list so far... (mattstacks)*

ya i am figuring tune it for the30# injectors(thought they would be sufficient, but i know im wrong now) and then buy 50#+ injectors....
would it be a big deal to re-tune the sds with different injectors?


----------



## mattstacks (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: My vr6 turbo parts list so far... (Dorrado)*

A lot of hard work down the drain.
To tune a car you need to be on a dyno, taking measurement of your timing and AFR's, then EGTs. you tune till you have as much timing as possible without det. and of course the loss of power.. As well as the optimim AF's for power,,at that point you take reference of the EGT's those are your numbers from that day forward. You keep the EGT guage in plane site and you know where you running without the need for a wide band in car. 
Would you want to do that all over again. Short answer, 
SDS applies a number that you adjust, to the amount of time the injector will pulse, that number woul be void. 
Oh and i edited that post. 
edit, sorry a little bit ablaze 




_Modified by mattstacks at 9:24 PM 2-16-2004_


----------



## Dorrado (Dec 12, 2001)

*Re: My vr6 turbo parts list so far... (mattstacks)*

thanks for all the information!
looks like its time to try and find some new injectors...and call sds to ask about what i need to change(because they said the system was setup for 30#'s like i specified) whoops!
better now then later tho! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## wootwoot (Sep 21, 2003)

*Re: My vr6 turbo parts list so far... (Dorrado)*

why the inline fuel pump??


----------



## mattstacks (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: My vr6 turbo parts list so far... (Dorrado)*

I guess its not that big of a deal, you can street tune with a wide band to the proper AF's and pull a degree of timing per PSI. 
Thats not too much work.
Then when you get the bigger injectors you can actually dyno tune it. 
That is pretty much what i have done with the last two sets i have had.
But now i need to buy another set before I take my car to the dyno and really tune it.
Chances are I will just tune it to 85% duty cycle on the 42#'s 
You can also get a bigger Fuel pressure regulator when you need it. 
i have a 3.5 in my rail and didnt have any idle problems.


----------



## Dorrado (Dec 12, 2001)

*Re: My vr6 turbo parts list so far... (wootwoot)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wootwoot* »_why the inline fuel pump??

make sure i have enough fuel to feed those injectors.......i keep reading that stock injectors are good for 12 psi if properly tuned so maybe 30# injectors will be sufficient for awhile....








also i was just reading around and it seems that a stock corrado vr6 came with a 4 bar fpr? should that be sufficient for say 15psi?


_Modified by Dorrado at 3:40 AM 2-17-2004_


----------



## mattstacks (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: My vr6 turbo parts list so far... (Dorrado)*

I wouldnt run more than that on the 30#'s the stock ones are not good to twelve with out some form of excess and added pressure.


----------



## mattstacks (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: My vr6 turbo parts list so far... (Dorrado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dorrado* »_
make sure i have enough fuel to feed those injectors.......i keep reading that stock injectors are good for 12 psi if properly tuned so maybe 30# injectors will be sufficient for awhile....








also i was just reading around and it seems that a stock corrado vr6 came with a 4 bar fpr? should that be sufficient for say 15psi?

_Modified by Dorrado at 3:40 AM 2-17-2004_


I wouldnt run it but the wide band will not lie. SDS has a read out for injector duty cycle, you dont really want to run that past eighty five percent. 
So see where you are at when you are tuning, keep your AF's down and raise the boost till you are at 85% duty and in the twelve-eleven AF"s. 
Then get bigger injectors


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2001)

*Re: My vr6 turbo parts list so far... (Dorrado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dorrado* »_i keep reading that stock injectors are good for 12 psi if properly tuned

certainly not at 4bar of fuel pressure, still not at 5bar, or 6 bar for that matter.... MAYBE w/ a 12:1 rising rate FPR, but do you really want to be running fuel pressures that high (and boost dependently rising) when you have a MAP based engine management system??? the answer, quite simply, is no
go w/ 42#ers... i've got 30#ers in my car now, and hopefully by summer i'll be rockin some 42#ers


----------



## peteM3 (Sep 10, 2001)

you could run 12 30# injectors, with a good standalone you could tune one bank for low end and one to come in as boost comes on, this would give you good driveability and a nice idle..
thats probably a setup only for people with too much time and fab skills tho 
why run a 35mm tial? the 38 is like 15 bucks more, the last thing you want is boost creep problems.


----------



## Dorrado (Dec 12, 2001)

*Re: (peteM3)*

got a really good deal on the 35.....
i hope it will be good enough...


----------



## R E M U S 13 (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (Dorrado)*

the 35 will be fine man, don't let peeps stress you out over it.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 1, 2000)

*Re: My vr6 turbo parts list so far... (50CENT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *50CENT* »_You only use 1 headgasket, You need to drill out the rivets, remove the middle spacer and insert the new thick spacer in between

Nope







devon has a HPA headplate. There is no rivet and he needs two headgaskets


----------



## mattstacks (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: My vr6 turbo parts list so far... ([email protected])*

Two what headgaskets? MK4?


----------



## Dorrado (Dec 12, 2001)

*Re: My vr6 turbo parts list so far... (mattstacks)*

nope stock corrado headgaskets


----------



## Tommy K (Feb 23, 2003)

*Re: My vr6 turbo parts list so far... (Dorrado)*

you always go big on injectors
you can always get a pressure reg. and turn it down.


----------

